# Latest hunting video



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Thought ya'll might want to check out my last hunt.
http://www.youtube.com/user/TXBucksnort


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Dang that was good. I think maybe you should go in to the movie producing business.

Charlie


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Dang that was good. I think maybe you should go in to the movie producing business.
> 
> Charlie


Thanks Charlie,LOL, did you notice how much corn I had under my feeder. Those deer are refusing all corn morsels this year. Very frustrating.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

That was great, I am going to give it five stars out of five. The best part is your narration. You have a great voice for it and it really sounds professional. Like watching the Waltons. 

I am guessing that you make a sound file and add that in later. I would really like to know what you use to do that. Did you buy a seperate mic?

My only suggestion for this one....You never say your name. You tell us you are going with McBuck, but you don't tell us who you are. Makes it a little more personal I think. Even if you don't use your real name....You could start with...Hi friends, this is your ol' pal Bucksnort and we are goin huntin again.

I know, I know, ticky tac...very minor, but I can see how much work you put into them with the dubbing, wipes, music, the sound effects, so I thought I would give this tiny suggestion which you are free to completely ignore.

GREAT JOB


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

lemme know when you decide to put your show on the outdoor channel! - I'll put you in touch with some folks! hahahahaha! - good job Danny, these get a little better each time you do 'em.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Chunky said:


> That was great, I am going to give it five stars out of five. The best part is your narration. You have a great voice for it and it really sounds professional. Like watching the Waltons.
> 
> I am guessing that you make a sound file and add that in later. I would really like to know what you use to do that. Did you buy a seperate mic?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I'm having alot of fun making them. Heck I aint killin any deer this year anyway. As far as the narration goes I just use the mic that is on the monitor of my laptop. I think I'm gonna give RogerB a call.:rotfl:


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

Bucksnort I know the feeling. I usually hunt stalking, this year I bought a popup and a feeder. Deer tracks are everywhere but no deer at the feeder or ANYWHERE near the popups. I've moved them all around. The only time I see deer is when I'm leaving the stand walking home. By then it's way late and I have maybe 10 minutes to stalk them and get into crossbow range. I've belly crawled 30yards through the brush to get busted when I hit 45yards from them at dusk.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

That was cool Bucksnort!--Loved the chain saw and elefant Ha!

Good job.
Hope ya get a good one Hombre!


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Great video! You really make it interesting and keep the audiences attention. Your bucks look good and healthy as well! I'm at work and had my speakers turned up for the music, then when the music stopped I turned them all the way up to hear what was going on, then the DOINK & the CHAINSAW, I almost shorted in my pants! Scared the **** out of me! Good job, it kicked arse.


----------

